# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  غادة عادل:رعاية والدتي أجبرتني على الاعتذار عن "الديلر"  - أحمد عدلي

## ادارة المنتدى

{rssencoded}

----------

